# Has anyone posted this yet? Dark Dungeons the Movie.....



## crazy_cat (Apr 23, 2013)

Potentially the bestest most awesome Kickstarter ever of all time ever ever.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/295102457/rpgs-are-evil-dark-dungeons-the-movie


----------



## GX.Sigma (Apr 23, 2013)

It's about time. This timeless masterpiece needs to be filmed! Six seasons and a movie!


----------



## mach1.9pants (Apr 24, 2013)

The intro video is hilarious, dead pan comedy. And some interesting actors! 

My fave part is the stretch goal of including something to do with Chick stating (on his website) that the Cthulhu Mythos is real!


----------



## Dioltach (Apr 24, 2013)

Blackleaf! Nooo!


----------



## Nytmare (Apr 24, 2013)

I would like to take this moment to say that I approve of this Kickstarter.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Apr 24, 2013)

The best point is him using the term "levels" which may be reached...  It sounds somewhat familiar.


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Apr 24, 2013)

Jan van Leyden said:


> The best point is him using the term "levels" which may be reached...  It sounds somewhat familiar.



My favorite part is that one of the rewards let's you play an RPG called RPGs are Evil.


----------



## Henry (Apr 25, 2013)

I am SSOOOO tempted....

Can there BE such a thing as "kickstarting ironically?"


----------



## jrralls (Apr 25, 2013)

Henry said:


> I am SSOOOO tempted....
> 
> Can there BE such a thing as "kickstarting ironically?"




In this case, you should give in to your temptation.  

This is a real movie that I am really trying to get made.  The Kickstarter campaign to raise money for it is serious and will resort in real life serious movie that you can seriously play on your TV.  It will hopefully have a world premier at Orycon.  My intention is to make Dark Dungeons the movie as _true to the spirit and word_ of Dark Dungeons the comic as Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings is to Tolkien's work. 

Also, my stretch goal is to include Cthulhu.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 27, 2013)

> Due to your obtaining the film rights to Dark Dungeon, will Jack Chick receive any money from this film?
> *No.  Mr. Chick has not and will not receive any money from this film. *



Then how did you get the rights?


----------



## Nytmare (Apr 27, 2013)

frankthedm said:


> Then how did you get the rights?




All you need is permission, there doesn't have to be an exchange of money.  What's important here is that the message gets out, and that people learn about the truth.  I'm sure that Mr. Chick understood how important that is, and that he wasn't swayed by anything as crass as and simple as greed.  

As luck would have it, I have a very funny, but important comic book you can read that will teach you the folly of such things.  http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/0087/0087_01.asp


----------



## dd.stevenson (Apr 27, 2013)

frankthedm said:


> Then how did you get the rights?



 [MENTION=15047]tenkar[/MENTION]'s blog has a post about this.


----------

